# Updated photos of layout.



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

Amazing how the layout never seems finished....


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

A layout is NEVER finished.

When a modeler decides that he wants to enjoy running trains instead of building stuff, the layout is on hold -- until the modeler gets the itch to fix something.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't totally agree with that. I think when a person would rather run trains than work on the layout it means the layout is doing its job!


----------



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

*some new pics*



























Things are moving along!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Looks nice, Dan! Looks like you and I share the "more is better" philosophy. You have some interesting elements there, I like it.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

My favorite "little touch" is the ramp from the truck to the dock for the forklift. It's those little things that make a scene so much more interesting. Nice work!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice looking layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## Longjohnsilvers (May 10, 2017)

Very cool. And to the poster above I thought the same thing about that forklift ramp when I was looking at the pictures lol.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Major fail; the fork lift dudes are not wearing their safety goggles.

Just kidding!! Absolutely awesome!


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Really good stuff here. Love the motorcycles and quad on the rocks. Really nice layout.


----------

